# Temple of DOOM



## Tanniynim (Nov 20, 2011)

SO!

We're going to be finishing and setting up this project this week and I wanted to share a couple preview pictures. I'll post up some more photos once I get back from the event and have time to get back in the swing of things.

This is for my theme camp at a Burning Man inspired event outside of Austin, TX called Burning Flipside. Our theme camp is a dance/music space dedicated to the less popular (at least at this event) styles of dance music (everything from ska, norteno, and polka to breakcore, gabber, and industrial.)

This first picture is our DJ stand. It's built on a folding 2x4 frame (for transport) and has a pink/blue insulation foam front that bolts on. The bones on the front are from a bag of skeleton bones I bought off of craigslist. I've still got a ton more. They've been stained with watered down leather dye to make them relatively consistent and to hide the fact that some are CRAP plastic blucky bones.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1151&pictureid=13985

This second picture is of our skulls on bamboo stakes. They're painted in rainbow colors because I thought it would be cute and I didn't want things to be too dark/gritty. The skulls are paper mache skins we formed over a decent (but slightly too small) plastic skull. I then carved holes in them, stuck them on the bamboo and put expanding foam inside to shore them up so they'd stay on properly. There's also foam in the base of the bamboo so there will be a tight fit when I stake them in the ground.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1151&pictureid=13986

More pictures to come soon!


----------



## Tanniynim (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh! And before you ask, the skull with the red lips and green triangles is a clown skull.  It's for my best friend. He's a bit obsessed with clowns and often dresses up as one.

I hadn't put the red nose and the remains of clown hair on when I took this picture.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Very cool looking! The DJ stand looks postively petrified! And I do like the fact that you 'funned' it up with the bright colors. I can't wait to see it all put together, but so far it is looking GOOD!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Tanniynim said:


> SO!
> 
> We're going to be finishing and setting up this project this week and I wanted to share a couple preview pictures. I'll post up some more photos once I get back from the event and have time to get back in the swing of things.
> 
> ...


dude, the DJ stand is awesome


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What fun!! Nice!


----------



## Tanniynim (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks! I had a really hard time not shoving a ton more bones on there, but I was happy with the way the design came out and didn't want to ruin it. I'm putting a bunch of bones in front of it on the ground in the end anyway, so I should be able to get that effect without sticking them on the altar itself.



Lord Homicide said:


> dude, the DJ stand is awesome


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job!!!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

awesome, as a DJ and a haunter... I love iT!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your props look fantastic. You'd never know they were cheap bones the way you have them finished off. And I love the ways people find to use bamboo. It's a great material to work with. Be sure and post pictures from the event.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Very cool i love the clown skull!


----------

